
Show HN: Backorder ccTLD Domains for $99. No Auctions. - backordr
http://backordr.com
======
detaro
> _Backordr is currently under active development, and will be launching
> shortly. Keep checking back!_

vs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

 _If your work isn 't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then._

